# Is Questrade down?



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

I've been trying to log in all day but can't even get the page to load... Is anyone else experiencing it or knows what's going on?

Thanks!


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

indexxx, that website is utterly and completely useless.
none posted the same crap in response to another thread I'd started on CMF possibly being down earlier this afternoon.

All these clowns are doing is running a _PING_ command against the URL.
Unless the web server(s) hosting the websites are down, this will work 99% of the time.
There can be a whole variety of reasons for a website to not function properly, and a simple ping tells us nothing.

That website you guys are posting is nothing but an excuse to serve advertisements to its visitors.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It seems to be working now.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

it was working at about 11.30am mountain time for me.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

yup me too.

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/questtrade.com


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

indexxx said:


> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com


Smart man.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> indexxx, that website is utterly and completely useless.
> none posted the same crap in response to another thread I'd started on CMF possibly being down earlier this afternoon.
> 
> All these clowns are doing is running a _PING_ command against the URL.
> ...


Sorry- did not check it. I only saw the earlier posting on here and copied the link!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It's down, does not load for me.
June 4, 00:20 eastern time

It also looks like they're using a rather amateurish DNS (domain name service) which is surprising considering the nature of their business


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

at night, don't they shut down for maintenance or something? maybe that's why you weren't able to right now James. in the past i haven't been able to log in at night for that reason. although I am able to log in with the Questrade app here on my phone right now.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It's working for me, still.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

hmm. it is a mystery. time to call in Scooby?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It's a DNS problem and still doesn't work for me. Strictly speaking the web site is up and running, but the servers that interpret the name (www.questrade.com) aren't working properly. Some people will be able to access it if their ISP has previously cached the addresses.

I have emailed this to questrade people:

```
questrade.com. has SOA record dns1.easydns.com.
But I think that's an incorrect SOA record.  That server doesn't respond properly, right now it's stalling and hanging.
When it does reply, it says the nameservers for the domain are
questrade.com.          300     IN      NS      dns1.easydns.com.
questrade.com.          300     IN      NS      dns2.easydns.net.
questrade.com.          300     IN      NS      dns3.easydns.org.

Which I think are incorrect, it appears the proper nameservers are supposed to be
questrade.com.          300     IN      NS      nirvana.easydns.net.
questrade.com.          300     IN      NS      motorhead.easydns.org.
questrade.com.          300     IN      NS      rush.easydns.com.
```


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

As a potential workaround, you can try changing your computer's DNS settings to the free Google servers
https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/

This may work, but it's still a temporary measure until they fix their main problem. Remember to change your DNS settings back to the originals after.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Why do you think the DNS isn't functioning properly?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Why do you think the DNS isn't functioning properly?


It looks like they were swapping their DNS servers over the last couple days. If you do a "whois" lookup on questrade.com you can see it says Updated Date: 04-jun-2013
And doing this before and after, I see their DNS server list changed. While it was in the process of changing, there was some unreliable behaviour


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Normally DNS server changes don't cause issues, unless someone messes things up of course. Could be they are switching DNS hosting but that should still be seamless unless the previous DNS servers we unavailable as there should be a crossover period. Sometimes you do get propagation issues when new IPs are assigned on the web services side but again, if done properly, it should not cause issues.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes I agree it should not cause any problems normally. Either they screwed up something or their DNS provider did something wrong. The propagation still is not 100% complete by the way


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Is this why I can't use the "Market Intelligence"? I just got switched over from the old platform to IQ and I can't find stock information, the link takes me to a page that doesn't work.... :/


----------

